# Millstone, Barre VT



## JD (Nov 11, 2009)

Rode Millstone today.  Did Little John to Mainline to Indian Trail to Locomotion to Boiler Maker to Grand Canyon/Fellowship ring to Westside to Wetmore Heights to Rollercoaster....to that trail straight accross when you come out of Rollercoaster...The place continues to improve with the buffing it got from the race and the regular trailworkers.  Beauty of a day today.  I compiled all my Millstone footage from this year into this quick vid.  It gives a good idea of what to expect there....

Enjoy.


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 11, 2009)

Impressive JD! Nicely done! :beer:


----------



## yesmandroc (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah man! You got some skills! Looks awesome there.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 12, 2009)

Great video!  Millstone is on my list of places to try one of these days.  Your video makes me want to go even more!


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 12, 2009)

Awsome vid! You got some serious skilz

what kind of frame are you riding and what's the geo? I am planning on building up an aggresive HT this winter and I am looking into the On One frames.


----------



## JD (Nov 12, 2009)

It's an Evil Imperial.  16.5 inch chainstay.  13.5 in bbheight.  67ish degree HA with a totally unsprung 120mm set of forks.  Actual riding HA around 68-69 degrees. I think TT length is around 20.5 inches...maybe 21...don't really remember.  It's on the short side of medium.  Been trying to be just a well rounded MTBer...try to dabble in everything.


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 12, 2009)

I will check that frame out, the geo sounds fun.


----------



## JD (Nov 13, 2009)

It's the most bomber frame ever built IMO.  Of course the seat tube angle makes it almost impossible to ride seated, unless you buy the "SL" edition.  It's  expensive as compared to an OnOne Gimp, or any of their other steel bikes...but the BB is higher which is better for trail and trials type riding...


----------



## gorgonzola (Nov 13, 2009)

nice ridin, trails/features and edit!
was that all self/solo shot?


----------



## JD (Nov 13, 2009)

mostly.


----------



## Skier75 (Nov 13, 2009)

Nice, good job. My daughter lives in Barre.


----------



## JD (Nov 13, 2009)

she ride?


----------



## Skier75 (Nov 14, 2009)

She used to, but I'm not sure if she even has a bike anymore.....


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 17, 2009)

Awesome vid man.  Great riding.  That place looks great.

Who was the band?  Had a Medeski Martin Wood feel.


----------



## JD (Nov 18, 2009)

Club D'Elf.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice!  I checked them out on YouTube.  Cool stuff.  Thanks.


----------

